# Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo (2022)



## Zenos (19 Marzo 2022)

Reboot dell'omonimo cult Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo del 1974 con Edoardo Pesce e Alessandro Roia in uscita il 23 Marzo prossimo.

Come si fa a profanare un cult di Bud e Terence con questa trashata?ah ovviamente non poteva mancare quel cialtrone di de Sica...

Trailer al 2 post se volete dare di stomaco...


----------



## Zenos (19 Marzo 2022)




----------



## Swaitak (19 Marzo 2022)

Maledetti! uno dei miei film preferiti

PS:attenzione hai messo un link nel testo in neretto @ Zenos, penso che dovresti toglierlo


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> R*eboot dell'omonimo cult ...Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo del *1974 con Edoardo Pesce e Alessandro Roia in uscita il 23 Marzo prossimo.
> 
> Come si fa a profanare un cult di Bud e Terence con questa trashata?ah ovviamente non poteva mancare quel cialtrone di de Sica...


Prenderei a bastonate uno per uno tutti quelli che pensano di andare al cinema,che schifo.


----------



## Mika (19 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> R*eboot dell'omonimo cult ...Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo del *1974 con Edoardo Pesce e Alessandro Roia in uscita il 23 Marzo prossimo.
> 
> Come si fa a profanare un cult di Bud e Terence con questa trashata?ah ovviamente non poteva mancare quel cialtrone di de Sica...


E' un insulto!


----------



## SoloMVB (19 Marzo 2022)

Giuro che non butterò nemmeno un occhio al trailer,perdonali Bud.


----------



## smallball (19 Marzo 2022)

Na cafonata


----------



## fabri47 (19 Marzo 2022)

Provare ad imitare Bud Spencer e Terence Hill è un'offesa, una bestemmia in chiesa. Certe operazioni commerciali fanno veramente piangere. Come sostituire Freddie Mercury ai Queen. Penso e spero che sarà un flop.


----------



## Cataldinho (19 Marzo 2022)

Ma ma... perchè?


----------



## hakaishin (19 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Provare ad imitare Bud Spencer e Terence Hill è un'offesa, una bestemmia in chiesa. Certe operazioni commerciali fanno veramente piangere. Come sostituire Freddie Mercury ai Queen. Penso e spero che sarà un flop.


Però potevano mettere una lesbica nera e un trans


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Marzo 2022)

Perseguire penalmente chiunque è coinvolto in questa roba.


----------



## Gamma (19 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reboot dell'omonimo cult Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo del 1974 con Edoardo Pesce e Alessandro Roia in uscita il 23 Marzo prossimo.
> 
> Come si fa a profanare un cult di Bud e Terence con questa trashata?ah ovviamente non poteva mancare quel cialtrone di de Sica...
> 
> Trailer al 2 post se volete dare di stomaco...



Ruggero Buffoni e Il Dandi di Romanzo Criminale - La Serie.

Al di là dell'idea più che azzardata, hanno scelto due attori tra i principali di una delle serie tv italiane più importanti... mah.

Non capisco comunque il senso di questa cosa.
Io non sono contro i remake a priori, ma in genere i remake hanno come oggetto film datati che non sono stati valorizzati abbastanza, o comunque non più "adatti" al gusto delle generazioni che corrono.
Ecco, non mi sembra che i film di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill appartengano ad una di queste categorie, anzi, sono cult per i più anziani come per i poù giovani.
Tutti conoscono questi due personaggi, tutti.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Marzo 2022)

di solito queste trashate sono anche flop annunciati al botteghino. 

mi vengono in mente i vari remake che hanno fatto, tipo amici miei con ceccherini e panariello (  )o la versione femminile di "ghostbuster" ()o altre operazioni discutibili di questo tipo.

la gente è troppo legata agli originali, che sono veri e propri cult.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reboot dell'omonimo cult Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo del 1974 con Edoardo Pesce e Alessandro Roia in uscita il 23 Marzo prossimo.
> 
> Come si fa a profanare un cult di Bud e Terence con questa trashata?ah ovviamente non poteva mancare quel cialtrone di de Sica...
> 
> Trailer al 2 post se volete dare di stomaco...



Hai ragione. Potevano risparmiarsi una porcheria simile.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (20 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


>


Mi rifiuto di vedere sta cacata.


----------



## Igniorante (20 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reboot dell'omonimo cult Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo del 1974 con Edoardo Pesce e Alessandro Roia in uscita il 23 Marzo prossimo.
> 
> Come si fa a profanare un cult di Bud e Terence con questa trashata?ah ovviamente non poteva mancare quel cialtrone di de Sica...
> 
> Trailer al 2 post se volete dare di stomaco...



Per carità di Dio, non c'è limite al peggio


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Reboot dell'omonimo cult Altrimenti ci arrabbiamo del 1974 con Edoardo Pesce e Alessandro Roia in uscita il 23 Marzo prossimo.
> 
> Come si fa a profanare un cult di Bud e Terence con questa trashata?ah ovviamente non poteva mancare quel cialtrone di de Sica...
> 
> Trailer al 2 post se volete dare di stomaco...


A sto punto mi aspetto che tentino pure la profanazione di trinità..
Ma come può una mente normale partorire simili idee?!


----------



## Rudi84 (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sto punto mi aspetto che tentino pure la profanazione di trinità..
> Ma come può una mente normale partorire simili idee?!


E soprattutto chi è il genio che ha speso i propri soldi per questa cosa?
Piuttosto potevano rifare al cinema per qualche giorno l'originale sarei andato di sicuro a vederlo anche se lo so a memoria


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Marzo 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ruggero Buffoni e Il Dandi di Romanzo Criminale - La Serie.
> 
> Al di là dell'idea più che azzardata, hanno scelto due attori tra i principali di una delle serie tv italiane più importanti... mah.
> 
> ...


I remake sono quasi sempre mere operazioni commerciali, si pensa che sfruttando la fama del vecchio film non serva troppa pubblicità.. Mi ricordo anni fa il remake di point break.. Ma come si fa?!!
La cosa assurda era che il film in sé non era manco brutto.. Anzi.. Ma visto con gli occhi del fan del primo ti viene il nervoso..

Questo invece sa proprio di porcheria e la presenza di de Sica credo certifichi la cacata..


----------



## fabri47 (20 Marzo 2022)

Ho visto il trailer, mi sono preso questo coraggio. Ma che robaccia è? Con De Sica che nel finale dice "amo fatto n'ata figura e me...".


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A sto punto* mi aspetto che tentino pure la profanazione di trinità*..
> Ma come può una mente normale partorire simili idee?!


Se ci volevi terrorizzare ci sei riuscito....


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Marzo 2022)

E ringraziare che non sia una roba Netflix.... Sennò li mettevano pure neri e in tutù


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Marzo 2022)

Questo trailer è una bestemmia!!


----------



## Swaitak (20 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho visto il trailer, mi sono preso questo coraggio. Ma che robaccia è? Con De Sica che nel finale dice "amo fatto n'ata figura e me...".


eccoli, la cosa eccezionale di quei film era proprio la comicità senza parolacce e bestemmie.. avranno fatto la solita cafonata


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Marzo 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> E ringraziare che non sia una roba Netflix.... Sennò li mettevano pure neri e in tutù


Bud nero e transgender, Terence ispanico e gender fluid 

Non merita neanche di essere visto il trailer di sta roba qui, blasfemia


----------

